# Rem 700 trigger job



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone around Alvin pearland do good trigger Job on a Remington 700 30-06??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Just get a Timney from Midway and install yourself, or any gun smith will install it for a nominal fee.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/22...afety-1-1-2-to-4-lb-blue?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Remington triggers are adjustable.... Here is how to do it: http://quarterbore.com/library/articles/rem700trigger.html


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

specktout said:


> Just get a Timney from Midway and install yourself, or any gun smith will install it for a nominal fee.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/22...afety-1-1-2-to-4-lb-blue?cm_vc=ProductFinding


 what he said....go get a Timney....much better than the stock Remington trigger. It only takes 5-10 minutes to install. I would suggest putting a couple on paper afterwards to confirm that nothing has changed.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

texastkikker said:


> what he said....go get a Timney....much better than the stock Remington trigger. It only takes 5-10 minutes to install. I would suggest putting a couple on paper afterwards to confirm that nothing has changed.


^x2. Bought one online-, swapped it myself and I'm no gunsmith. Very happy with it.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a few rifles with timney. I had a Rem 700 that I thought to just adjust the trigger. It's still a night and day feel to it. Still has creep and travel. Not crisp like the timney. So after the test, had to go and put a timney in it. Well worth the money.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

x2:texasflag


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

x5 Timney. The trigger is the main interface between you and your gun, and in hind sight should come before optics or anything else.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

The Shilen standard trigger is another outstanding trigger for the 700 family of actions. I have Timney and Shilen and would not hesitate to buy either one again. A quality trigger is the single most important accuracy improvement for any rifle followed closely by a properly bedded action. At least for me anyway.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

specktout said:


> Just get a Timney from Midway and install yourself, or any gun smith will install it for a nominal fee.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/22...afety-1-1-2-to-4-lb-blue?cm_vc=ProductFinding


I checked the setting on my 700 and it was 9-3/4# from the factory.

I put in a Timney and love it.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance here. 

I replaced the stock trigger on my model 700, with a drop in Timney trigger. I am pretty sure the silver thing is the old sear. Can someone confirm that I am supposed to have the silver thing left over?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

...I can't remember. It was 2-3 years ago when I changed mine out. Sorry. I would for sure dry fire/test the safety mechanism before loading ammo. Also good idea to put a couple on paper to make sure gun is still on.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

batmaninja said:


> Pardon my ignorance here.
> 
> I replaced the stock trigger on my model 700, with a drop in Timney trigger. I am pretty sure the silver thing is the old sear. Can someone confirm that I am supposed to have the silver thing left over?


Yes, that, a small spring, and the trigger/housing.

If anyone has issues with the bolt release when you install a timney all that is needed is bending the ear at the top of the lever.


----------

